
Serving PDFs as Individual PNG Pages - archivist1
https://github.com/dosyago/p2.
======
known
archive.st does the same to HTML pages

~~~
archivist1
I want to support links in the PDF working in the images. maybe using area
tag, but then I need OCR. it's not trivial....

